# Take it easy, I'm new



## iamaroofer (Mar 24, 2021)

Looking for some help as I am starting a roofing company. Couple Questions:

1. Deciding between subbing and hiring/1099. Prefer having my own guys and myself do it so I know that it's being done right. Question is can I 1099 guys off the street? do they need to own a business? Do I need to even 1099 someone if their pay is below a certain amount? Insurance for those guys?

2. Has anyone subbed out for just tearing off? Would love to go to a site where I can just do the install and pay someone to tear off.

If I'm being stupid say so. But, I want to operate a trusted roofing company that does it right and I would love to be the one installing it if I can. 

Thanks


----------



## patrickseacoast (Dec 29, 2019)

You need to have an accountant or advisor sit down with you and map out the specifics and implications of both sides of what you’re looking for. 

I for one sub all work out and there’s firm criteria involved in doing so. All my guys have to fill out a lengthy sub packet and provide both a million in liability with their COI and an I-9 proving citizenship or work visa and have their own business license, LLC, and photo ID. 

Almost all municipalities in the Lowcountry require a list of subcontractors used on each and every permitted job (yes we pull permits for all work) and even though it’s a way to double tap the contractor in fees it’s the way it works here. 

Benefit is you’re not paying 100% of the overhead 100% of the time and utilize crews within their specialty without the addtl expense. Bigger jobs can add more manpower as needed and if there’s a lull no harm done. 

With good project management and a solid scope of work this seems ideal for us at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickseacoast (Dec 29, 2019)

And my roofers always do tear off early at first light/earliest permitted start time and shingles are either boomed day before or on Monday’s for example scheduled first truck first out so by 830-9am a 40 square roof is down to sheathing and flashing and two guys can make repairs/reflash while two others are cleaning up debris/filling dump trailer backed up to roofline and drying in simultaneously. I want one crew responsible for one whole roof and not run risk of accountability flip flopping two sets of guys pointing blame at each other for covering something up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peepfishes2 (Mar 28, 2021)

Following. I am in a similar situation to OP, but I am in South Florida


----------



## JosephCarverh (12 mo ago)

You need the advice of an experienced accountant. Perhaps there is someone among your friends who, over a cup of coffee, is willing to break down all of your company goals and expenses and explain what you will have to spend on when you open your business. Of course, in a roofing company, employees need a guarantee that you will pay for their medical treatment in case of injury or that they will pay taxes to the government when they receive their wages. If you're having trouble doing the math, download a paystub maker that will do the calculations for you. You have to think of a plan, find out all the details, and put the numbers into the program.


----------

